# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنمایی برای تابستان 95 ..کنکوری96

## Mr.Gentleman

سلام دوستان 
امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه
دوستان من الان پشت کنکوری 95 ام و میخام 96 هم ان شا الله بمونم چون خیلی امسال کم کاری کردم 
حدودا از 15 فروردین درس خوندن رو شروع کردم و تا امروز حدود 3..4 یا بعضی روزی 2 ساعتی خوندم  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35): 
از طرفی تصمیم گرفتم تابستون برم گزینه دو که اولین ازمونش که کل کتابه 1 مرداد هستش
گفتم بیام این تایمی که مونده رو استراحت کنم و دور از درس باشم و استرس به خودم وارد نکنم :Yahoo (4): 
نظرتون چیه در کل راهنمایی میخاستم 
مچکرم
موفق باشین

----------


## SkyWalker313

فکر کنم تابستون ازمون نری بهتر باشه
بشین بخون تا جلو بیفتی البته شنیدم گزینه 2 برا تابستون خیلی خوبه 
در مورد استراحتت هم به نظر من خیلی به خودت نرس، فشار رو خودت نیار ولی ریلکس کاملم نکن
الان شما بشینی بخونی برا کنکور 96 جلوتر میفتی نسبت به موقعی که از 1 مرداد شروع کنی

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> فکر کنم تابستون ازمون نری بهتر باشه
> بشین بخون تا جلو بیفتی البته شنیدم گزینه 2 برا تابستون خیلی خوبه 
> در مورد استراحتت هم به نظر من خیلی به خودت نرس، فشار رو خودت نیار ولی ریلکس کاملم نکن
> الان شما بشینی بخونی برا کنکور 96 جلوتر میفتی نسبت به موقعی که از 1 مرداد شروع کنی


بعد بنظر شما اگه ریاضی و فیزیک نخونم توی تابستون چطوره؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

تابستان کنکور 96


اگه جدیِ بمون
ولی خب گفتن اینگه بزار از استرس بدور باشم و استراحت کنم درست نیست و عجیبه برام

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> تابستان کنکور 96
> 
> 
> اگه جدیِ بمون
> ولی خب گفتن اینگه بزار از استرس بدور باشم و استراحت کنم درست نیست و عجیبه برام


اگه جدی بمون رو متوجه نشدم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اگه جدی بمون رو متوجه نشدم


تصمیمت
صرفا یه چیز احساسی نباشه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> تصمیمت
> صرفا یه چیز احساسی نباشه


از کجا میشه فهمید  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## SkyWalker313

> بعد بنظر شما اگه ریاضی و فیزیک نخونم توی تابستون چطوره؟


من که خودم می خوام پایه رو تو تابستون ببندم از اون جایی که ترمیمم دارم باید همین کارو بکنم
شمام فیزیکو ول نکن تابستون کار کن ریاضی رو هم کار کنی بهتره کلا به نفعته
ولی کار کنی خیلی بهتره دیگه خودت فک کنم بدونی برا چی می گم

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> من که خودم می خوام پایه رو تو تابستون ببندم از اون جایی که ترمیمم دارم باید همین کارو بکنم
> شمام فیزیکو ول نکن تابستون کار کن ریاضی رو هم کار کنی بهتره کلا به نفعته
> ولی کار کنی خیلی بهتره دیگه خودت فک کنم بدونی برا چی می گم


اگه مثبت شه که امید دارم میشه نیازی به ترمیم که نیستش

----------


## DR.MAM

> اگه مثبت شه که امید دارم میشه نیازی به ترمیم که نیستش


پوریا این آیدی تلگرامی که به من دادی اشتباهه بابا

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> پوریا این آیدی تلگرامی که به من دادی اشتباهه بابا


آره عزیزم تلگراممو پاک کردم بکل و گرنه اشتباه نبود
 :Y (518):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

UPPPPPPP
راهنمایی کنین خوب :Yahoo (101):

----------


## masoumeh_n

> UPPPPPPP
> راهنمایی کنین خوب


وای چرا میخوای بمونی سال بعد ؟؟؟؟؟

پشیمون میشیااا

بشین الان هه ی تلاشتو بکن اگه نتیجه نگرفتی اونوقت بمون سال بعد

بااااور کن پشیمون میشی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> وای چرا میخوای بمونی سال بعد ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> پشیمون میشیااا
> 
> بشین الان هه ی تلاشتو بکن اگه نتیجه نگرفتی اونوقت بمون سال بعد
> 
> بااااور کن پشیمون میشی


توی این وضعیت جامعه حیفه نمونی ابجی

----------


## Karegar

> سلام دوستان 
> امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه
> دوستان من الان پشت کنکوری 95 ام و میخام 96 هم ان شا الله بمونم چون خیلی امسال کم کاری کردم 
> حدودا از 15 فروردین درس خوندن رو شروع کردم و تا امروز حدود 3..4 یا بعضی روزی 2 ساعتی خوندم 
> از طرفی تصمیم گرفتم تابستون برم گزینه دو که اولین ازمونش که کل کتابه 1 مرداد هستش
> گفتم بیام این تایمی که مونده رو استراحت کنم و دور از درس باشم و استرس به خودم وارد نکنم
> نظرتون چیه در کل راهنمایی میخاستم 
> مچکرم
> موفق باشین


الان زوده واس اینکه بخوای بمونی..خوبیت اینه ک حتی دو ساعتم شده خوندی...

خداکنه بعدا پشیمون نشی...من تجربه شو دارم..

----------


## masoumeh_n

> توی این وضعیت جامعه حیفه نمونی ابجی


ببین تو تا اینجا تلاشتوکردی
درسته نتونستی خوب بخونی ولی هنوزم امیدی هست 
چرا اینقد زود ناامید میشی اخه !!!

بهونه هم نیار چکار به وضعیت جامعه داری بشین بخون  :Yahoo (21): 
اما هر چقد توان داری بذار رو درس
بهت قول میدم بعد کنکور پشیمون نیستی  :Yahoo (1): 
حتی اگه خدای نکرده موندی سال بعدم چیزیو از دست ندادی

----------


## a.ka

> ببین تو تا اینجا تلاشتوکردی
> درسته نتونستی خوب بخونی ولی هنوزم امیدی هست 
> چرا اینقد زود ناامید میشی اخه !!!
> 
> بهونه هم نیار چکار به وضعیت جامعه داری بشین بخون 
> اما هر چقد توان داری بذار رو درس
> بهت قول میدم بعد کنکور پشیمون نیستی 
> حتی اگه خدای نکرده موندی سال بعدم چیزیو از دست ندادی


اگه قرار باشه بمونه سال بعد درسته ضرر نکرده یه چیزایی خونده و تجربشم میره بالاتر و کارش در سال بعد سبک تر میشه ولی اینو باید قبول کنیم که سال بعد زود خسته میشه . اگه قراره بمونه بهتره که نخونه و استراحت کنه. ولی تو این بازه زمانی اشتباهه که بمونی سال بعد . :Yahoo (3):

----------

